# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  Jimmy Buffett's

## MIke R

sister has a Cookbook/Drink Book/Anecdotal Story Book called: *Crazy Sista Cooking: Cuisine & Conversation with Lucy Anne Buffett*

I just got it into the shop....looks very good..she has been running a fairly successful restaurant for quite some time

----------


## phil62

Where is Lucy's restaurant? Can Phil go in shorts?

----------


## MIke R

Alabama,......

and yes you can wear shorts..

amazing..one post and one photo has just silenced a whole lot of people for good....LMAO

the defense rests!

----------


## Earl

Yep...I'm chillin' with a Land Shark...wearing shorts, even though the weather has turned windy and cold--dreamin' of SBH in May...thanks J-P!

----------


## MIke R

I'll lay you 10 to 1 odds the next thread, answering the dining/dress code question, has a WHOLE different, shall we say, kinder and gentler tone to it?....LOL

----------


## JEK

Nah  . . . . .

----------


## MIke R

> Nah  . . . . .




which is exact;y why the picture is nice and secure in my Flickr.....LOL

----------


## KevinS

Lucy Buffet's restaurant,  Lulu's at Homeport Marina  is Located in LA.  In this case LA is Lower Alabama.  Lulu's is in Gulf Shores, on the Intracoastal Waterway.  Any excuse to visit the Gulf Coast is good enough for me.  I've been meaning to get back to the Gulf Coast for some time, and Lulu's is on my list of places to visit.  Plus, two SBHOnline friends live up on the east side of Mobile Bay, which would make visting Lulu's a two-fer.

----------


## MIke R

go for it Kevin..that whole stretch of RT 10 from Panama City right on into New Orleans is pretty special...and lots of seafood shacks along the way serving up great seafood

----------


## KevinS

I just want to drive the whole coast again, from St Marks to Galveston.  You mention Panama City.  I was in Panama City a few years back.  I was a featured speaker at a convention of bankers at the Bay Point Resort.  There I was, buttoned up tight in a suit, perfectly shined alligator boots, wearing a tie that would only make a funeral director happy, and talking technical to a room full of bankers...  who were pretty much all wearing golf shirts, shorts, and boat shoes or sneakers.  Damn, I was envious..  But they not only listened, they asked good questions.

----------


## MIke R

well if you want to go all the way to Galveston, then get off 10 in New Orleans and take 90 through real cajun bayou country......all the way to Cameron and than take the ferry over to Galveston

I'll go with you and we can eat our way through it...I know some GREAT seafood shantys in Louisiana bayou country from my days working down there...the kind of places which have tables with a hole in the middle of it and a garbage can underneath the hole...they put down newspaper as a tablecloth.....and then just toss tons of  spicy boiled blueclaw crabs...shrimp...and crawfish on the table...no plates...no utensils....just a couple of wooden mallets.....a few pitches of beer.....to die for good...when you re done....you push all the shells and newspaper to the middle of the table and through the hole into the garbage can.......

----------


## KevinS

You're on.  If you can find 4-5-6 days away from work and family then I can too.  

Of course we have to get off of I-10.  How else would we get down to New Orleans, Morgan City and New Iberia?  

I'll bring music from Sonny Landreth (South of I-10) and Zachary Richard.

----------


## MIke R

well the Smokey Mts Motorcycle trip is my one guys only trip of the year allowed....so it will have to be next year..LOL

----------


## phil62

You boys have something very special to look forward to-sounds like fun and good eatin' too. Amy

----------


## andynap

> I'll lay you 10 to 1 odds the next thread, answering the dining/dress code question, has a WHOLE different, shall we say, kinder and gentler tone to it?....LOL




Well it doesn't for me.

----------


## MIke R

yeah but you we love  in spite of that :)

----------


## JEK

> yeah but you we love in spite of that :)



 When you say we, do you mean . . . . }:|

----------

